# Ha!  Success!



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 27, 2011)

The GMNT is back, as of last night.

Slimmer.  Browner.  Possibly taller...

He had a grand time, got promoted (Now Bombardier rather than Lance B.), and was rewarded for being the best junior NCO.  He enjoyed field exercises, being the enemy, abseiling, clay pigeon shooting, firing thousands of blanks, demoing stuff...  And generally bouncing about like the Energizer Bunny from morn 'til noon, from noon to dewy eve...  And sometimes right through the night!

He stopped testing during the day, and injecting: partly lack of opportunity, and partly because he had to reduce his insulin so much it wasn't worth it!  Apparently...  Just did his night time test and long term insulin, and his reading was between 4 and 8 each time.  No hypos and only one spike: a few too many boiled sweets one day!

Pretty cool, methinks.  Not that I'd have recommended him not testing during the day...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

Excellent! Sounds like he coped really well, and is obviously one of those people whose insulin requirements drop right down when particularly active  Good to see that he is obviously fit enough to be able to deal with it all too - and enjoying it, I think exercise is one of the main reasons my levels are generally so good. Congrats to him on his promotion


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good time all round. Hard to come the heavy handed and disaproving Mum as regards his testing and injecting when it seems to be working okay. I hope his levels stay good now he's home and back to normal. XXXXX


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2011)

Good news sounds like things ran smoothly


----------



## vince13 (Aug 27, 2011)

See, Kate, you didn't need to worry at all did you ?  (Won't stop you doing it again next time though !).


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds as if he had a good time Kate, sorry he went rusty in all the rain though 
Suspect his lack of insulin needs were due to his honeymoon period and all that exercise more than anything else 
Congratulations on the awards and promotion as well.


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 27, 2011)

Excellent work there. I had a fantastic time with my school's cadet force many moons ago. I ended up as a Warrant Officer Second Class. I wasn't pumping then but it was great.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats duly passed on.  He's currently fighting the frame back into a Bergen!  And thank for all the support.

No, it won't stop me worrying next time he's away: mum's priviledge, that!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ah the joys of the bergan and belt kit. I miss it.


----------



## fencesitter (Aug 29, 2011)

That's great news on all fronts


----------

